# Seats. What fits into a QSW???



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

My QSW has well over 1/4 million miles and the drivers seat is well worn. There are 2 spots where the seat frame is coming out. The one spot that really bothers me (it'll bite you if you're not careful!) is the metal bar protruding from the seat bolster next to my left thigh. I'm done wacking my tailbone on it! 

From what other cars will a seat bolt into a QSW? Golf/Jetta won't work, I've already tried.

tia

:beer:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

quantogs said:


> My QSW has well over 1/4 million miles and the drivers seat is well worn. There are 2 spots where the seat frame is coming out. The one spot that really bothers me (it'll bite you if you're not careful!) is the metal bar protruding from the seat bolster next to my left thigh. I'm done wacking my tailbone on it!
> 
> From what other cars will a seat bolt into a QSW? Golf/Jetta won't work, I've already tried.
> 
> ...


Audi 4k is direct swap as is VW Fox. Go for the former, the latter is well...non-supportive.

steve a


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

MK2 seats/ recaros fit but the rear "legs" have to be bent in slightly.


----------

